# Dxdiag incorrectly reports DirectX 11 devices as DDI 10.1 when using Win 7



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

If you use win7 (or Windows Server 2008 R2) and use a DX11 video card inwhich DirectX Diagnostics Tool reads DDI Version: 10.1 under the Display tab there is a fix from MS.  







What you do is click here: The DirectX Diagnostics Tool incorrectly reports DirectX 11 devices as DirectX 10.1 devices on a computer that is running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2 and click on "View and request hotfix downloads" link in the upper left side of the webpage.  Follow the instructions also follow the instructions MS emails you.  I am not sure if it will fix a DDI Version reading 10.0 for those using a DX11 video card using either Win7 or WS 2008 R2).

This fixed the stuttering in Dirt 2's replays were there is dirt kicking up from your car.  Also, all the stuttering I use to experience when I return from a race back to the outside of the trailer (using tessellated crowds) is also gone.


*Guide for those who can't get the DDI hotfix to work*​If you are unable to get the DDI version to change this maybe an indication that your previous installed video card is still being recognized by your OS.  Below is a guide to help you but it's a lengthy process.  

There are a few things you can do if you want to *manually uninstall drivers:*

*First section*


1.  Use the uninstall program from CCC or use the add/remove option to remove your drivers then reboot.
2.  Once completed remove Ati Tray Tools, AMDGPUClock, Rivatuner, etc. Then reboot as needed. 
3.  Remove all ATI files from the windows\system32\ sub directory (Hover the cursor over the file to make sure it's a AMD/ATI file.  Most start with atiXXX.XXX).  These files are normally deleted once you install your monthly Cat Driver.  You want to only manually delete them if you are experience a serious problem.
4.  Goto: X:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\ and delete ATI sub folder (also look for sub folders for ATT, Rivatuner, etc and delete them)
5.  Goto: X:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\ and delete the ATI sub folder.  (also look for sub folders for ATT, Rivatuner, etc and delete them)
6.  Type: Windows Update in Start's search box. Goto Change Settings.  Look at the section that reads Import Updates. Change it so it reads "Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them".  This will prevent your OS from brute forcing old driver installs once you've uninstall them upon bottom.  
7. Click Start, goto devices & printers.  Make sure there is no yellow triangle in the "your name"-PC.  If there is right click on "your name"-PC and select troubleshoot. Follow the instructions 

The next few steps are a more involved methods of removing all driver and related traces.  First, check to see what kind of backup driver is loaded for your video card after you've removed your current, monthly cat drivers.  4000/3000 series users may see a backup, old Cat driver without CCC capabilities once you've removed your monthly Cat Driver.  This allows them to still use Areo and other effects, etc even though they don't have any current monthly Cat Driver installed.  *This is normal*.  If you check windows update you may find Cat driver for your 4000 series card.  That's what that update is for.  That backup driver shouldn't be used to replace your monthly Cat/driver.  

If you are not experiencing any more problems you should keep the backup, older driver and stop at this point and just install your current monthly Cat release drivers. Others may not have a backup driver when they uninstall their monthly Cat.  This results in not having any Areo, etc effects on the desktop.  *This is also normal.*  I've not found any older Cat drivers for the 5870 once you uninstall your Cat drivers.

If you are having problems and you've already uninstall your monthly Cat driver and rebooted your PC then goto Device Manager, Display Adapter, right click on ATI Radeon HD XXXX Series and uninstall it.  Then reboot. Follow the steps below *with caution:*

*Second section*


1.  Type: CMD in start's search box
2.  Right click on CMD from the list and Run as Administrator
3.  At the dos prompt typed: set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 (this will show all hidden devices in Device Manager)
4.  Type devmgmt.msc (this will take you to Device Manager). Click on View and select show hidden devices
5.  Look in Display Adapter for any grayed out video cards and uninstall them (or any old video card devices). 
6.  Goto Monitors and uninstall all gray out monitors listed (or any old monitor devices). Finally go to Sound, Video and Game Controllers and uninstall all ATI High Definition Audio Devices
7.  Open Regedit then backup your Registry by:  
(type: regedit in the start search box.  Make sure that Computer is highlighted. Go to: File then select Export.  Select a name and location on your hard drive and save it.)
Next do a "Key" search for ATI Technologies. Click on Edit then Find and enter ATI Technologies.  Only check the option to search for Keys.  If you find those keys delete them and their sub-keys (icons that look like yellow folders). *(this will also remove your backup Cat driver if they are still present in the registry. *
8.  Turn off Pagefile then Reboot your PC.  You do this by:
(Right Click on My Computer.  Click on Advance system settings.  Click on Advance Tab.  Click on Performance Settings button.   Click on the Advance Tab.  Click on Virtual Memory Change button.  UnCheck Automatically manage Paging file size for all drives.  Select no page file for the hard drive using pagefile.  Hit the Set button.  Hit Ok Button.  Hit Apply Button.  Hit Apply Button again (if required).  Popup screen will tell you to reboot the PC. Do that at this time). 
9. Once at desktop re-enable your pagefile.  Just undo what you did in step 8
10.  Install your monthly Cat Driver. Then Reboot
11. Install the most current Directx.  Type dxdiag in Start's search box to verify.  Click on the Save All Information  button.  Afterwards exit dxdiag.
12. Install the DDI hotfix (KB975243) if your DDI reads 10.1 when using a Win7 with a DX11 video card.
 13. Rebuild your Index:
(type: Index in Start's Search box.  Hit the Advance Button.  Hit the Rebuild Button.  Wait about 5 minutes for win7 to rebuild the index)

You only need to do this ONCE.  If all goes well and the problem is fixed all you need to do from now on is to use ATI Catalyst Install Manager found in Uninstall Programs (Win7) or Add or Remove Programs (XP). Reboot and install the current month's drivers from then on out.

Edit:
Please make sure you use IE 64 bit if you are using a 64bit Operating System.  Apparently, per 20mmrain, MS will not provide you the correct files if you don't use IE 64 bit.  



Disclaimer:
These instructions were left for those who are experienced with editing, tweaking and making changes to thier OS. You perform these instructions at your own risk.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2010)

> This problem is only a reporting error. This problem does not affect the DirectX 11 hardware or software functionality of the graphics card.


It shouldn't have had any effect on performance.  It is just a bug in dxdiag.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, it's fixed.  And as stated I am not longer getting any of the stuttering from the tesselated crowds and when dirt is kicked up during replays.  It is what it is...








I've never seen frame rates that high and I was playing this game a few minutes before I installed that update. Nothing else changed. Now I'm not saying that the entire game has frame rates around 100 FPS.  It's just that this portion of the game I remember most.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

I am getting this now for the AvP issue. One thing, it reads your web browser to determine your platform (aka 32bit or 64bit), I generally use Firefox and it read it as 32bit and wouldn't allow me to dl the 64bit version. To fix this, just use the 64bit version of IE.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting...good heads up.  There is also an option "Show Hotfixes For All Platforms"


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> There is also an option "Show Hotfixes For All Platforms"



Ahh, I didn't notice that... lol.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

I would be curious to know if that update will have any effect in AvP 2010 or not.  I honestly don't know if it will.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

Was the DDI suppose to change..? Mine's still 10.1 even after restart :s


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine changed to 11 from 10.1.  I assume you got the 64bit version...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm they have x64 and ia64.  I have no idea what ia64 means.  Anyone know?


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Mine changed to 11 from 10.1.  I assume you got the 64bit version...



God dammit. Yes of course I did, lol.

And no idea to the ia64 thing.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm they have x64 and ia64.  I have no idea what ia64 means.  Anyone know?



intel architechture 64.

Its for the older itanium platforms that were 64 bit ONLY, no 32 bit compatibility at all.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

Learn something new every day.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

Crusader said:


> God dammit. Yes of course I did, lol.
> 
> And no idea to the ia64 thing.



LOL, I feel for you man.  I honestly don't know what to tell you.  It should work and you should notice the change without rebooting.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> LOL, I feel for you man.  I honestly don't know what to tell you.  It should work and you should notice the change without rebooting.



Bad luck I suppose, sigh :shadedshu

I guess I'll have to hold out until M$ releases something more solid.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

do a complete driver uninstall cru, you may have driver remnants from your 4890


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> do a complete driver uninstall cru, you may have driver remnants from your 4890



"Complete"? I almost always uninstall my drivers before installing new ones, I just did half an hour ago to 10.2 lol.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

That's what it's starting to look like.  Also see if you can uninstall KB975243 (the DDI fix).  As a matter of fact look for it in the uninstall or change programs just to see if it actually installed on your OS or not. Click on View Installed Updates in the upper left corner. For me it's the 1st Hotfix for Microsoft Windows section.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep it's in there. Uninstall than reinstall?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

Crusader said:


> "Complete"? I almost always uninstall my drivers before installing new ones, I just did half an hour ago to 10.2 lol.



There is a tedious process to make sure that you've removed all traces of 4000 series.  Trust me I had this problem and it caused all kind of whacky problems at 1st because all of it wasn't removed from the registry.  Heck, I'm willing to bet that's why I was still getting DDI 10.1 instead of DDI 11.  I will email you what I did if someone doesn't link you to a fix for that.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Yep it's in there. Uninstall than reinstall?



Yeah uninstall that for now, I will email you what I did to make sure that all traces of 4800 series was removed from the OS.  As it wasn't and causes problems for me.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yeah uninstall that for now, I will email you what I did to make sure that all traces of 4800 series was removed from the OS.  As it wasn't and causes problems for me.



Alright, cheers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Its for the older itanium platforms that were 64 bit ONLY, no 32 bit compatibility at all.


It has 32-bit capability (can handle two 32-bit instructions or one 64-bit instruction at a time) but it is not not the x86 flavor of 32-bit; therefore, all 32-bit applications required a recompile to work.  IA-64 has no 16-bit support.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i have tried this hot fix and it didn't work =/ i downloaded the x64 since i got 64-bit OS but it didn't work.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> i have tried this hot fix and it didn't work =/ i downloaded the x64 since i got 64-bit OS but it didn't work.



There is a hard way to get it to work, but it takes ages and is a rather daunting task.

I'm waiting to get East's go ahead to post up something I got from him as a proper guide on the subject. It worked fine for me, but it did take like, 2 or 3 hours and a considerable amount of effort.

A question to you, have you formatted after changing over to your 5 series card? And I'm assuming your previous card was a DX10/10.1 card?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 20, 2010)

Crusader said:


> There is a hard way to get it to work, but it takes ages and is a rather daunting task.
> 
> I'm waiting to get East's go ahead to post up something I got from him as a proper guide on the subject. It worked fine for me, but it did take like, 2 or 3 hours and a considerable amount of effort.
> 
> A question to you, have you formatted after changing over to your 5 series card? And I'm assuming your previous card was a DX10/10.1 card?



Yes i did do a clean format because i was on 32-bit with my 8800GT but after installing 5750 and manage to sort out my issues with 64-bit i installed 64-bit and installed latest ATI drivers so no there wasn't any old previous drivers from a DX10/10.1 card.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it right that my gtx 275 shows as dx 11 in dxdiag - win 7 64 ultimate?


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yes i did do a clean format because i was on 32-bit with my 8800GT but after installing 5750 and manage to sort out my issues with 64-bit i installed 64-bit and installed latest ATI drivers so no there wasn't any old previous drivers from a DX10/10.1 card.



Hmm, well there goes my theory :shadedshu  Most I could suggest would be to try out that guide I mentioned once it gets posted..



LifeOnMars said:


> Is it right that my gtx 275 shows as dx 11 in dxdiag - win 7 64 ultimate?



What is the DDI Version? Please don't say 11 otherwise I'm going to cry...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Hmm, well there goes my theory :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> What is the DDI Version? Please don't say 11 otherwise I'm going to cry...



nah, he's talking DX version, not DDI version.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nah, he's talking DX version, not DDI version.



There isn't a DX Version in the Display tab short of the DDI; so the DDI should give the best bet of an accurate DX version, according to my recent experiences with East's thread..
If it's the DX version in the system tab hes talking about, well then that's just showing the OS's DX version afaik.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

Crusader said:


> There isn't a DX Version in the Display tab short of the DDI; so the DDI should give the best bet of an accurate DX version, according to my recent experiences with East's thread..
> If it's the DX version in the system tab hes talking about, well then that's just showing the OS's DX version afaik.



note the directX at the bottom?












10.1 DDI on display tab


yes, he is just talking about DX version. Yet another person who doesnt understand directX.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> note the directX at the bottom?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100220/Capture514.jpg
> 
> ...



Mussels mate, I normally appreciate your views and humour but was that necessary? You are right, I'm relatively new to computing and don't understand so perhaps explain better wtf DDI is and we can all start learning a little without the condescending tonerolleyes:


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

sorry mate... its been a long day.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2010)

no worries sport


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2010)

DDI is the Display Driver Interface:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms793073.aspx

It is basically the version number of the files provided to NVIDIA, AMD, etc. to author Direct3D drivers.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am guessing DDI is Device Driver Interface?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_driver


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

in the case of DXdiag, its just saying what the max directX version is your card supports.

You can run a DX7 card in XP and have DX9 installed, you can have DX11 in 7 and have a DX9 card installed... DX version is system, DDI is video card.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> note the directX at the bottom?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100220/Capture514.jpg
> 
> ...



^^(one directly above)Yeah you just summed up what I was just about to say, lol.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 20, 2010)

ok, I've updated the OP with some instructions on how to purge your OS from recognizing your old video card.  Hopefully that will allow you to use DDI hotfix if it reads 10.1 when using win7 with a dx11 video card.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

hey guys i got mine to work,i have just download the installer posted by saikamaldoss on the AVP thread.


saikamaldoss said:


> Hay here i what i have for you    KB975243 x64


heres my screenshot of my DDI showing 11 now:


----------



## human_error (Feb 22, 2010)

heh i never even noticed that i had this bug, but the hotfix from ms has fixed it - thanks for not only making me notice the bug, but also giving me the link to fix it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

Come to think of it, maybe the MS fix only works on driver version # and newer.  The bug is in the device driver, not Windows.  This would also explain the mess you have to go through to get the hotfix (because it is not something Microsoft should directly patch so they want to know everyone that has it).


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 22, 2010)

The OP may be onto something.
Because, if the DDI info is reporting incorrect info to the program it may be making calls to the wrong dlls and sections of the registry. Just a theory.

A little info:
Supporting Direct3D Version 11
Introduction to DirectX VA
DDI Functions
Motion Compensation
Pipelines for Direct3D Version 11
This one is interesting.
Supporting Threading, Command Lists, and 3-D Pipeline

Just an opinion.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

*Can anyone help?*

Hi

Just joined today to ask for some advice.

Built my new system mainly for games and music but having issue with DDI not showing 11.

I have done more clean installs of windows 7 in the last week than I care to remember lol.

I have followed the step by step guide earlier in this thread but cannot seem to get it to work. also tried the superb windows hotfix lol, no joy, did check it was the win7 *64 version. removed all Cat drivers and directX and clean installed them, no joy.

Going out of my mind as all id like to do is play Dirt2 and AVP in dx11 will tesselation etc.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

New Guy said:


> Hi
> 
> Just joined today to ask for some advice.
> 
> ...



unfortunately, you seem to have covered all the steps we know of so far.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply

its really annoying as seems to work for some and not others.

At one point i had it all working including unigine heaven and could switch tesselation on/off and avp let me choose dx 11 features, but after shut down and re-boot next day both of those programs would not even work. i guess all will be resolved in time.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

*update*

ok so i got in today not changed specs since last post, got the leaked cat 10.3 driver software and installed it. 

the results!!! 
without restarting i checked dxdiag, it was magically showing ddi as 11! hurray but...

i ran avp, it was letting me use dx 11 upgrades like tesselation etc, but ran very bad, jumpy etc,  i also ran dirt 2, i could now set post processing to high, game ran ok but still quite jumpy in places. i did restart to see if it would fix...

after restart ddi was back to 10.1, and i can now not run avp at all, just says avp has stopped working, but i can still run dirt2 but cannot get high post processing again, only medium, so its clearly running in dx10 mode again!

does this help any more expericanced members than i work out where the problem is???

thanks


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2010)

New Guy, I get the impression that your Registry somehow became corrupt or missing something.  Unless you've got a backup of it that dates before the problems occured I can only suggest a reformat at this time.  

Furthermore, the only reason I know of why DDI won't show version 11 is because your OS is still recognizing something else (usually in the registry somewhere).  If there is another reason why this is happening as Mussels suggested we've given all we know to help resolve the issue, sorry. 

However:
I am curious as to what drivers are used once you uninstall your Cat drivers.  Could you post back with that information by uninstalling your drives (just the CCC unisntall will do).  Reboot, then go to Device Manager, Display Adapter.  What's found in Display Adapter?


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

hi

yeah im out of ideas as well, I did have 2 9800gtx's in sli before, but that was on vista install, not win 7 ever.

but thanks for your time guys, i do appreciate it.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

didnt see last bit, ok will do that now.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

*device manager*

i dont know how to take a screen shot as control prt screen does nothing, but in display adapter it has my ati card, to be precise is says ATI RADEON 5800 SERIES,

says all working fine, in driver section it has driver from 2/2/2010? and number looks like the 10.3 version of catalyst???? 8.702.0.0. should i uninstall from there?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2010)

New Guy said:


> i dont know how to take a screen shot as control prt screen does nothing, but in display adapter it has my ati card, to be precise is says ATI RADEON 5800 SERIES,
> 
> says all working fine, in driver section it has driver from 2/2/2010? and number looks like the 10.3 version of catalyst???? 8.702.0.0. should i uninstall from there?



Yes, I want to see what it reads when you uninstall the Current Cat driver.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

ok done that, went into very low res, 800 * 600, not a display adapter there at all now, not even a tab to go into


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2010)

New Guy said:


> ok done that, went into very low res, 800 * 600, not a display adapter there at all now, not even a tab to go into



Odd, there should be some sort of video driver or else you wouldn't get a screen at all.  Is your OS a fresh install or was it upgraded from a previous OS?


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

fresh install, when i first install windows its in 800 * 600 until i install card drivers, so i guess its running on basic windows driver? went into dxdiag again and no info in the display tab. so guess it was removed.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2010)

New Guy said:


> fresh install, when i first install windows its in 800 * 600 until i install card drivers, so i guess its running on basic windows driver? went into dxdiag again and no info in the display tab. so guess it was removed.



Is your OS retail or something else (beta, etc)?


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

its win7 64bit OEM? says its for system builders only


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2010)

New Guy said:


> its win7 64bit OEM? says its for system builders only



Uh huh...I will say this though I got an email from MS stating they are starting to limit functionality on Win7 soon (I don't recall the exact date).  Which is why I asked if you by chance are still working with one of their betas.  I don't recall the exact date when it will start though.  

In any case, you can also try this:
Reboot but before you see the Win7 logo hit the F8 key.  Then select Enable low res video (or something to that effect).  See if that brings up a Display Adapter for your video card.  If so tell me what's found in Display Adapter.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

ok will do now


----------



## New Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

ok i hit F8 had a pre boot menu, safe mode, low res mode, start normally etc, i did low res mode, when it loaded windows it automatically started installing display drivers with no option to cancel, i went to dev manager, it has installed asus 5870, in the driver bit the driver is dated 23/9/2009, driver version is 8.661.0.0, publisher is Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2010)

New Guy said:


> ok i hit F8 had a pre boot menu, safe mode, low res mode, start normally etc, i did low res mode, when it loaded windows it automatically started installing display drivers with no option to cancel, i went to dev manager, it has installed asus 5870, in the driver bit the driver is dated 23/9/2009, driver version is 8.661.0.0, publisher is Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher



Ok, that's a good start.  Now I want you to uninstall that driver (right click on Asus 5870 and select uninstall) and reboot. What does Display Adapter tell you? PM me next time, thanks!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2010)

*Fix for missing Display Adapter when uninstalling Cat drivers*

I wanted to update New Guy's issue just in case someone may have a similar problem and reads this thread at some future date. There was an issue with DDI not showing 11 and, some DX11 games weren't working properly.  At one point it would work upon driver install  but next reboot it would stop working again (DDi version would read 10.1 and no DX11 gaming). What was done to resolve the problem so far was to:
-Uninstall Cat 10.3 preview drivers, reboot and found he had no Display Adapter in Device Manager.
-Reboot again but before seeing the Win7 logo hit the F8 key. Then select Enable low res video.
-Win7 booted up to desktop but auto installed old cat drivers for Asus 5870.
-He uninstalled those old Asus 5870 cat drivers (remember this is what Win7 installed) by righ clicking on them and select uninstall. 
-Disabled page file.
-Rebooted PC check hard drives to make sure there was no pagefile.sys (if so he would manually delete them). 
-Found that he now has Display Adapter in Device Manager. Re-enabled page file.
-Installed Cat 10.3 display, reboot.
-Installed current directx. 
-Rebuilt his index.
Games are working...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 23, 2010)

can i ask where he got 10.3?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 23, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> can i ask where he got 10.3?



You can read about it in this thread.


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, I'm pissed. Went through all that crap with East's help, and now, it's changed BACK to 10.1 for some fucking reason(driver update caused it perhaps?). Was wondering why I couldn't play CoP in DX11.

But seriously, there is no fucking way I'm going through all that again for DX11, ffs M$, FIX THIS SHIT.

EDIT: That hotfix was still installed. I just uninstalled and reinstalled to see if it would help, surprise surprise it didn't.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 13, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Wow, I'm pissed. Went through all that crap with East's help, and now, it's changed BACK to 10.1 for some fucking reason(driver update caused it perhaps?). Was wondering why I couldn't play CoP in DX11.
> 
> But seriously, there is no fucking way I'm going through all that again for DX11, ffs M$, FIX THIS SHIT.
> 
> EDIT: That hotfix was still installed. I just uninstalled and reinstalled to see if it would help, surprise surprise it didn't.



I checked mine and it also reverted back to 10.1.  I simply click on that hotfix and let it reinstall again and it now reads 11.  I didn't uninstall it because of what you posted.  But I have no idea why this is happening.  I did install a few games (do to a OS reinstall).  And they installed their version of DX (which I think maybe causing the problem).  But that's about all I know about it right now.


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 14, 2010)

I tried to install it first off, but couldn't due to it already being installed, hence why I uninstalled it.


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 22, 2010)

UPDATE: Updated drivers to 10.4, DDI 11 is back. Yet to try any DX11 games though.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

Crusader said:


> UPDATE: Updated drivers to 10.4, DDI 11 is back. Yet to try any DX11 games though.



go play some BC2 and enjoy the load times


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesus fucking Christ. 30-60sec load time reduced to ~5secs. And at least 20FPS more for average FPS. Winrar cap'n.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. 30-60sec load time reduced to ~5secs. And at least 20FPS more for average FPS. Winrar cap'n.



i noticed a few oddities like flags on the capture points disappear at a mediumish distance away from them, but overall worth it for the massive performance boost.


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh lookit that, after a restart it's back to 10.1

Sick of this shit, seriously.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2010)

my housemate just got himself a new i7 system, win 7 ultimate x64.

Fresh install, all updates, latest directX (feb 2010) cat 10.4a drivers - DDI 10.1


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonder if it's a M$ or ATI issue... need someone stupid willing to buy a Fermi and see if they get the same issue :/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 11, 2010)

Just so you guys know the 480 also has the same exact problem so it's not a driver issue.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2010)

thanks for that eastcoast, kinda shitty feck up on MS's part


me and my brother have 5870's OTW, so i hope we dont get hit with this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2010)

I wonder why whomever is responsible hasn't fixed it yet.  Does that number literally mean nothing or is it impossible to patch?


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder why whomever is responsible hasn't fixed it yet.  Does that number literally mean nothing or is it impossible to patch?



supposedly fixed in 7 SP1


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2010)

So it is an issue with the OS, not DirectX?  Why didn't they release a hotfix on Windows Update to fix it?


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So it is an issue with the OS, not DirectX?  Why didn't they release a hotfix on Windows Update to fix it?



... did you not read the thread? there is a hotfix.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2010)

That doesn't work (or works intermittently) and is not on Windows Update. 


Edit: According the the MS article, the problem is in DirectX Diagnostics Tool (dxdiag.exe along with dxdiagn.dll).  Like I said way back in this thread, the DDI number is incorrectly reported but it doesn't matter.  The value games read and the like isn't in dxdiag.  This is why Micosoft hasn't rushed to fix it.  It is a minor issue that affects virtually nothing.  Unless, of course, the article is misleading.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 11, 2010)

Per my post earlier in this thread I've noticed a difference in Dirt 2.  So I'm of the opinion there is more to then just DDI number.


----------



## Mr McC (May 11, 2010)

Shit: just checked this (W7 64, Powercolor PCS+ 5870) and DirectX is displaying as 10.1 in the diagnostic tool. Are we reduced to waiting for a working fix in a Windows update?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2010)

hmm.. I'll have to check this out later but I have the feeling this issue probably exists on my system and will piss me off greatly. 

What has been seen cannot be unseen. :shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 11, 2010)

The fix is in the OP.


----------



## New Guy (May 11, 2010)

*DX11 not reporting as DDI 11*

Since getting advice on here I have no longer had the problem, no doubt it took ages to sort, but it can be solved, quick re-cap
1. disable all page files.
2.uninstall the hotfix if you have in on system.
3. uninstall cat drivers, and then run  win in low res mode, uninstall again any drivers windows puts on there. 
4. then install whatever version of cat driver you want. restart
5. run win in normal mode. check dxdiag, 10.1?? install hotfix! should now say 11, it did for me at this point, then save the system information from dxdiag on desktop (just what I did, and still have it there). restart.
6. still ddi 11? great. enable page files again. restart.
7 should be hot to trot.

The fix if def here in the thread just just need to stick at it until it works, with guidance it only took me a few hours to finally fix.
been monhs since i did this and no probs. 

best of luck.


----------



## Mr McC (May 11, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The fix is in the OP.



Yes I read that, but have you got it to remain on DirectX 11 without reverting back?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 11, 2010)

Yup, just like New Guy posted no problems.


----------



## 20mmrain (May 12, 2010)

Okay I had this exact problem and I was about to give up..... I did 5 or 6 driver installs I asl did two Complete windows Reinstalls..... But none of it worked..... I couldn't even get Microsofts update to run. Well..... after trying one more time.....

I found out that the way Microsoft decides which Update is correct for your system is by what Internet browser you are using.

For example.... if you are using a 64 bit browser..... they will know to give you the 64 bit update.

Even if you tell them you are using 64 bit from a 32 browser they will still give you the wrong Update.

So I used the 64 bit IE re downloaded and now got it to work..... yeah for me!!!!

Just thought I would relay this message.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That doesn't work (or works intermittently) and is not on Windows Update.
> 
> 
> Edit: According the the MS article, the problem is in DirectX Diagnostics Tool (dxdiag.exe along with dxdiagn.dll).  Like I said way back in this thread, the DDI number is incorrectly reported but it doesn't matter.  The value games read and the like isn't in dxdiag.  This is why Micosoft hasn't rushed to fix it.  It is a minor issue that affects virtually nothing.  Unless, of course, the article is misleading.



did you not read crusaders posts? he cant run several games in DX11 (stalker for example) when this bug kicks in.


----------



## ComradeSader (May 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> did you not read crusaders posts? he cant run several games in DX11 (stalker for example) when this bug kicks in.



Call of Pripyat, Aliens vs Predator and possibly Bad Company 2 (no real way to check that afaik since it isn't in the options and you need to change it via a text file).


For clarification..

DDI = 10.1 = No option in either CoP or AvP for DX11 settings.

DDI = 11 = Option in both CoP and AvP for DX11 settings.




FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: According the the MS article, the problem is in DirectX Diagnostics Tool (dxdiag.exe along with dxdiagn.dll).  Like I said way back in this thread, the DDI number is *incorrectly reported but it doesn't matter*.  The value games read and the like isn't in dxdiag.  This is why Micosoft hasn't rushed to fix it.  It is a minor issue that affects virtually nothing.  Unless, of course, the article is misleading.



Typical M$ BS. It DOES matter, as shown in this post and entire thread. They need to htfu and fix it, a PROPER, WORKING fix, not this useless hotfix crap that occasionally works until you restart your fucking PC.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 12, 2010)

what is this for all this to just fix a small bug

Crusader
if it was more than just a bug in dxdiag, DX11 wouldn't work meaning all the benches i've done with only DX11 demos wouldn't work!


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> what is this for all this to just fix a small bug
> 
> Crusader
> if it was more than just a bug in dxdiag, DX11 wouldn't work meaning all the benches i've done with only DX11 demos wouldn't work!



it breaks programs that auto detect. EG, games that work in 11, 10.1 and 10.0

You are testing programs that FORCE detection of 11, with no fallback - so they are working.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it breaks programs that auto detect. EG, games that work in 11, 10.1 and 10.0
> 
> You are testing programs that FORCE detection of 11, with no fallback - so they are working.



you are wrong Heaven Benchmark v2.0 default to DX11 with DX11 cards so does bf bc they all default to DX11


----------



## gaximodo (May 12, 2010)

Mine with DDI 10.1 as well, dirt 2 dx 11 works perfectly.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 12, 2010)

more likely a driver bug for ati in the 4XXX cards


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2010)

I never had any problems running DX11 games but DDI was reporting 10.1 on my system. I had already recently purged the registry of all ATI keys so I manually removed hidden display devices in DEVMGMT.msc and ran the x64 hotfix from MS. After several reboots DDI still correctly shows 11.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 12, 2010)

well i installed the hotfix and it changed it with no problems at all, if any one whats the hotfix for windows 7 x64 here a link i uploaded it.

DX 11 Hotfix x64


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

gaximodo said:


> Mine with DDI 10.1 as well, dirt 2 dx 11 works perfectly.



Dirt 2 worked but when I added the DDI hotfix I no longer noticed any stuttering from the tessellated crowds (at the end of a race animation) and when dirt is kicked up from the cars during replay.  As mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## gaximodo (May 12, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> In my case Dirt 2 worked but when I added the DDI hotfix frame rates improved.  As mentioned earlier in this thread.



will test this tomorrow, with two 5850 everything maxed out and 8Xaa FPS jumps between 45 to 60 which disappointed me alot, looks like a bug tho, but with 4xaa everything was fine. It ran with 16 QsAA with my 275 SLI before and FPS never dropped below 60, I know it wasn't DX11 but now the game is unplayable with only just 8xaa, constant frame drops gets really annoying..And I notice MSI afterburner in game monitor never worked with DX11 games, will test this with dirt2 and BC2 tomorrow.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

gaximodo said:


> will test this tomorrow, with two 5850 everything maxed out and 8Xaa FPS jumps between 45 to 60 which disappointed me alot, looks like a bug tho, but with 4xaa everything was fine. It ran with 16 QsAA with my 275 SLI before and FPS never dropped below 60, I know it wasn't DX11 but now the game is unplayable with only just 8xaa, constant frame drops gets really annoying..And I notice MSI afterburner in game monitor never worked with DX11 games, will test this with dirt2 and BC2 tomorrow.



Re-read my post you quoted something different.  For me it removed the stuttering in certain aspects of the game:
-end of race animation where it does a quick look at the crowd outside the trailer
-during replays where there was stuttering when dirt was kicked up by the vehicles

Also, I am using a single gpu not CF so I can't say for certain that you will notice anything.


----------



## gaximodo (May 12, 2010)

"will test this tomorrow" was for your post, and everything else was stating out that I find the performance was a little disappointing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Re-read my post you quoted something different.  For me it removed the stuttering in certain aspects of the game:
> -end of race animation where it does a quick look at the crowd outside the trailer
> -during replays where there was stuttering when dirt was kicked up by the vehicles
> 
> Also, I am using a single gpu not CF so I can't say for certain that you will notice anything.


You sure that isn't confirmation bias?  Did the FPS change?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You sure that isn't confirmation bias?  Did the FPS change?


I recall that you've objected to this from the very start.  Post #2 to to be precise.   It's no surprise that you would post this.


----------



## gaximodo (May 12, 2010)

Lol. just ran the game, with this new fix my Dirt2 with 8xaa is officially unplayable, stuck with 15fps all the time, I don't know if it's my pc or not, will restart tomorrow and try.... really have to go to bed now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

More then likely something is messed up with your PC. Hope you fix it, lol.  I just took a look at that hotfix and I didn't see anything mentioned about any adverse effects with CF.  If you confirm that this is in fact the problem you may need to contact MS. Perhaps they have another update.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2010)

Just like then, all the signs (from Microsoft) say this will not effect performance.  It's a bug in DirectX Diagnostic Tool, not DirectX or the display driver.  In other words, that number means absolutely nothing outside of dxdiag.  It'll get fixed the next time Microsoft updates dxdiag.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just like then, all the signs (from Microsoft) say this will not effect performance.  It's a bug in DirectX Diagnostic Tool, not DirectX or the display driver.  In other words, that number means absolutely nothing outside of dxdiag.  It'll get fixed the next time Microsoft updates dxdiag.



Actually the hotfix website makes no mention of performance nor do they imply it.  There is no sign to see.  However for me it did remove the stuttering I've explained earlier in this thread.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2010)

Stuttering is measured in FPS.  I don't see any before/after FPS figures.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2010)

ford... just because it hasnt helped you, doesnt mean its not real. crusader now has DX11 in his games, eastcoast now has better FPS in DX11 games.

stop trolling and wasting peoples time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2010)

Placebo effect.  Something else happened at about the same which most likely caused those changes.  It wasn't this.



> KB975243
> 
> SYMPTOMS:
> When you run the DirectX Diagnostics Tool (Dxdiag.exe) on a computer that is running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2, the diagnostic tool incorrectly reports a DirectX 11 device as a DirectX 10.1 device. This incorrect version information is shown in the DDI field on the Display tab. *This problem is only a reporting error.* This problem does not affect the DirectX 11 hardware or software functionality of the graphics card.



That is all.


----------



## Mr McC (May 12, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> As mentioned earlier, if you have a 64bit OS it's better to use IE 64 to download the file.  Apparently, downloading the 64bit version itself using 32bit browser may cause problems.



Seriously, the more I read here, the more convinced I am that it would be better to wait for an officially sanctioned release fix. Don't get me wrong, I am very grateful that you brought this issue to my attention, but it appears that there are too many possibilities for me to mess things up at the minute, an area where I generally excel.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Seriously, the more I read here, the more convinced I am that it would be better to wait for an officially sanctioned release fix. Don't get me wrong, I am very grateful that you brought this issue to my attention, but it appears that there are too many possibilities for me to mess things up at the minute, an area where I generally excel.



That's understandable.  But just as a side note if things didn't go well you could uninstall it by looking for KB975243 in the "Uninstall a Program" then go to "View Installed Updates".


----------



## Steevo (May 12, 2010)

If you are still running Win 7 Beta you will not have access to DX11, it will always show DX10.1


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

Steevo said:


> If you are still running Win 7 Beta you will not have access to DX11, it will always show DX10.1



I wonder if anyone is still using the beta


----------



## gaximodo (May 13, 2010)

Yep, confirmed, now dirt2 with 8xaa is totally crapped, by the time I switched to 8xaa, FPS dropped to 15~ish without that hotfix was getting constant 60 in menu and stuttering between 45~60 (keeps at 60 and drops to 45 every 10 seconds or so) The only change to my pc was this hotfix and I do very much believe what ford said it was only a display bug fix but it must somehow bugged my OS, DO NOT INSTALL THIS FIX IF YOU HAD NO PROBLEM BEFORE! And I doubt everything some guy doesn't even own a dx11 card says, hes just watching everybody's saying and guessing what was the problem and judge without any knowledge.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 13, 2010)

gaximodo said:


> Yep, confirmed, now dirt2 with 8xaa is totally crapped, by the time I switched to 8xaa, FPS dropped to 15~ish without that hotfix was getting constant 60 in menu and stuttering between 45~60 (keeps at 60 and drops to 45 every 10 seconds or so) The only change to my pc was this hotfix and I do very much believe what ford said it was only a display bug fix but it must somehow bugged my OS, DO NOT INSTALL THIS FIX IF YOU HAD NO PROBLEM BEFORE! And I doubt everything some guy doesn't even own a dx11 card says, hes just watching everybody's saying and guessing what was the problem and judge without any knowledge.



Well there goes the placebo theory, LOL.  Yeah, kinda hard to agree with Ford when you deemed such a result.  But your issue may just be your PC though.  You never stated if your DDI was reading anything other then DDI 11.  So for those that read this check your dxdiag and tab over to monitor.  If your DDI reads 11 you don't need to update anything.  

Oh BTW: You never posted a pic (or made mention) of your DDI before/after you applied the update. What is it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2010)

My guess is the fix wasn't thoroughly QA'd which is why you have to "request hotfix downloads" (signing a waiver even) instead of directly downloading.  That clearly shows they have little faith in what it does and why it won't be addressed until the next service pack.

All Windows 6.1 systems will have DDI = 10.1.  It is a problem related to DirectX 11.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 13, 2010)

The only thing different with his setup is that he is using CF.  Furthermore, he never mentioned if he actually needed the update (IE: DDI 10.1 issue).  And didn't state what it read (or provided a pic) after he did the update.  All he did was say he played Dirt 2 using 8x AA.  For me, Dirt 2 with 8x AA works fine.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 13, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wonder if anyone is still using the beta



the beta would be dead more likely there using the RC


----------



## gaximodo (May 13, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Well there goes the placebo theory, LOL.  Yeah, kinda hard to agree with Ford when you deemed such a result.  But your issue may just be your PC though.  You never stated if your DDI was reading anything other then DDI 11.  So for those that read this check your dxdiag and tab over to monitor.  If your DDI reads 11 you don't need to update anything.
> 
> Oh BTW: You never posted a pic (or made mention) of your DDI before/after you applied the update.



I stated mine was 10.1 as well before the fix, check my earlier posts, I have no reason to lie, and no time to install/uninstall that crappy fix and take pics, 2 essays due on next Monday......

Edit: Oh btw, you never posted any pics for your "FPS improvement" either, 
my CCC was set to max btw, except the AA section(with supersampling at max) with out supersampling at max 8xMSAA is fine for both ACII and Dirt 2 but with it on ACII is only playable with 2xmsaa and dirt 2 started that stuttering issue,(with the fix keeps at 15fps and without drops to 45 every 10 seconds) And I have to leave it on cos it looks so much better even without any MSAA settings.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 13, 2010)

gaximodo said:


> I stated mine was 10.1 as well before the fix, check my earlier posts, I have no reason to lie, and no time to install/uninstall that crappy fix and take pics, 2 essays due on next Monday......
> 
> Edit: Oh btw, you never posted any pics for your "FPS improvement" either,
> my CCC was set to max btw, except the AA section(with supersampling at max) with out supersampling at max 8xMSAA is fine for both ACII and Dirt 2 but with it on ACII is only playable with 2xmsaa and dirt 2 started that stuttering issue,(with the fix keeps at 15fps and without drops to 45 every 10 seconds) And I have to leave it on cos it looks so much better even without any MSAA settings.


The reason for questioning your posted results is simple.  The point of this thread is regarding getting DDI to read 11 and not 10.1.  Something you did not provide.  All you said is that you are having frame rate problems with Dirt 2.   Which is really not the subject of this thread.  

There are many factors that could have caused the problem you are having.  However, the few who have tried it so far haven't had a problem that you described.  If you have a problem just uninstall it (which I assumed you did).  You've made a pretty big mountain out of mole hill here, lol.


----------



## gaximodo (May 13, 2010)

I did mentioned I do have DDI10.1, check my earlier posts, and from Ford's posts you will find out every PC without that fix will report DDI 10.1 You acted out aggressively right after my posts saying HD5800 made me disappointed and ignoring the fact the first post I made in this thread was says I do have DDI10.1 reported, and the rest was trying to tell other ppl not to use this fix coz it doesn't really helps anything other than change a number in your dxdiag, and may cause bugs. It's no point to discuss this thing over and over again with you, the problem is quite obvious and ppl may have problem are informed now, you have a nice day Mr. OMG HOT FIX IMPROVED MY FPS!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 13, 2010)

gaximodo said:


> I did mentioned I do have DDI10.1, check my earlier posts, and from Ford's posts you will find out every PC without that fix will report DDI 10.1 You acted out aggressively right after my posts saying HD5800 made me disappointed and ignoring the fact the first post I made in this thread was says I do have DDI10.1 reported, and the rest was trying to tell other ppl not to use this fix coz it doesn't really helps anything other than change a number in your dxdiag, and may cause bugs.



Argumentative aren't you?  As stated I did question the DDI reading which you never told.  That's not being aggressive it's just asking a question.  And as stated the DDI hotfix did help me, etc with games.  This is what you are being argumentative about.  You think just because you had a problem everyone else will when that's simply not true.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2010)

one person (single GPU) had a performance increase
one person (multi GPU) had one particular game on one particular setting bug out
one person can now use DX11 when he couldnt before.


we're getting quite a mixed bag from this hotfix... i wonder if its related to the drivers people are using.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2010)

Most definitely.  After the bug was discovered, AMD/NVIDIA may have made changes to their drivers to make sure DDI is ignored.  Two fixes usually means it is broken. XD


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2010)

that could likely be whats going on then.

drivers originally checked DDI before reporting to games, but they're trying to work around MS's fuck up. Since those fixes vary between drivers, different drivers report different results.

When reporting problems/fixes from now on, please post driver revision and GPU.


----------



## Mr McC (May 13, 2010)

Displaying as 10.1 with CCC 10.4 in Win7 64 using a Powercolor PCS+ 5870 (revised info in accordance with Mussels' request).


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Displaying as 10.1 with CCC 10.4 in Win7 64 using a Powercolor PCS+ 5870 (revised info in accordance with Mussels' request).



any problems? can you run DX11 games?


----------



## Mr McC (May 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> any problems? can you run DX11 games?



Just finished Metro 2033 and as far as I'm aware there were no problems - the game looked amazing and I was able to set it to DirectX 11 in the in-game control panel. However, the game probably looks great in DirectX 10.1 as well, so how am I to know whether or not this issue was causing any problems? I have not installed Dirt 2 yet (it came free with the card). I'll let you know if I encounter any obvious problems, but I am not sure what I should be looking for and even if I encountered something, how could I attribute it to this issue with certainty.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Just finished Metro 2033 and as far as I'm aware there were no problems - the game looked amazing and I was able to set it to DirectX 11 in the in-game control panel. However, the game probably looks great in DirectX 10.1 as well, so how am I to know whether or not this issue was causing any problems? I have not installed Dirt 2 yet (it came free with the card). I'll let you know if I encounter any obvious problems, but I am not sure what I should be looking for and even if I encountered something, how could I attribute it to this issue with certainty.



if the game has no options for DX11, thats a good start.
Crusaders didnt allow him to select DX11.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> one person (single GPU) had a performance increase
> *one person (multi GPU) had one particular game on one particular setting bug out*
> one person can now use DX11 when he couldnt before.
> 
> ...


Yeah I tried asking him what his DDI settings read (even ask for a pic) and he became a tad belligerent about it.   IMO, I honestly don't think he checked once the HF was applied after reading his posts.  He only wants to refer to his earlier post when asked .

Their could be a connection between the DDI and Cat driver.  I wish we had an ATI rep here that could tell us.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2010)

gaximodo said:


> Yeah, keep abusing your moderator power, that's why I said a fanboy shouldn't be placed as a moderator. I don't mind if that gets me banned or something, I'm doing what I think is right.



14 day ban given.

after he continued via PM's, i gave him a permabans. Will cleanse the last page of the thread now - his previous stuff had replies (some of it useful) so i wont clean that up.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 14, 2010)

In any case just to reiterate, if you install this hotfix (HF) you should be able to uninstall and revert back to your previous dxdiag version if there are any problems.  The few people that have used it haven't had problems like that. 

1.  If you are having problems getting DDI 11 and you know you downloaded the 32bit version for your 32bit OS, read the OP for instructions.  Look for KB975243 in the "Uninstall a Program" then go to "View Installed Updates".
2.  If you have a 64bit OS make sure you use the 64bit version of IE to download the file.  One person states that even if you choose the 64bit version you he still got the 32bit version because he was using IE 32bit


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2010)

The point is, this thread is here for people suffering the DDI 10.1 bug - whatever symptoms may appear, we want to have fixes here.

If some people have DDI 10.1 and no problems? good for them  - we're here for the ones who DO have problems, and need help fixing it.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

update: got my 5870 today.

I've got the DDI 10.1 bug, however i DO have full access to DX11 in games. It should be noted i am on the *catalyst 10.4a beta drivers* (newer than 10.4 final)


----------



## ComradeSader (May 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> *catalyst 10.4a beta drivers*



Linkies? Search on TPU came up with nothing


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Linkies? Search on TPU came up with nothing



http://tinyurl.com/29mahpj


oh and stalker CoP runs soooo much better in DX11... i can max it out on my 5870, whereas i couldnt max DX10 on my 4870's


----------



## ComradeSader (May 24, 2010)

Oh so preview = beta? I've been on these on these for a month or so I think.. DX11 worked up until I restarted the computer.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

mine works even with restarts, and i've not used the hotfix


----------

